# Being served cold food at a burger joint



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It's always a lottery at McDonald's or Burger King because there's every chance your food will be cold and this is something I always ***** to people about, without actually complaining to the staff. Everyone acts like I'm this neurotic coward for not taking it back, but that would be a retarded thing to do because, outside of creating an enormously awkward situation and looking like an arsehole, it would guarantee whatever food you received would contain bodily fluids unless you could completely see the kitchen.

What do you do?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd just eat it. There's no ****ing way I'm going to return anything at _any_ restaurant, because I'd rather not ingest any type of hair, dirt, or bodily fluids.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thunder got a cold burger at McDonalds when were where down south a couple weeks ago. I offered to take it back up and have them heat it for him or give him a new one but he didn't want me to, he was afraid they'd spit on it. He just ate half of it and was done with it. 

If my burger was cold I'd make him take it back for me :teeth


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i never knew this was a problem. id eat it cold or maybe take it home and heat it up.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I think if you ask them nicely, they'll help you out. They must get 1000 complaints a day. They're probably grateful when a person complains in a nice way. A simple, "Hey, my sandwich is cold. Do you think I could get a new one?" should work. I mean, it's not like your criticizing their life's work or anything. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i would complain and not only get replacement food but a free meal too.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Kelly said:


> I think if you ask them nicely, they'll help you out. They must get 1000 complaints a day. They're probably grateful when a person complains in a nice way. A simple, "Hey, my sandwich is cold. Do you think I could get a new one?" should work. I mean, it's not like your criticizing their life's work or anything. :stu
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


People in any kind of place that serves food **** around with your orders at the best of times, and even the friendliest of complaints would almost certainly lead to worse. I say this based on like three people I know who've worked in such places and reading _Down and Out in Paris and London_, so it's not a concrete fact or anything, but still, any complaint strikes me as unwise.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Go back up there, throw that **** in their face and shoot the joint up.

I heard about a guy here who shot the people at the fast food place cause they got his order wrong. It does make you want to kill...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Some guy at a Tim Hortons around here threw his coffee in the face of the 16 year old girl at the counter because he thought it was too expensive. What a piece of ****.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Vincenzo said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > I think if you ask them nicely, they'll help you out. They must get 1000 complaints a day. They're probably grateful when a person complains in a nice way. A simple, "Hey, my sandwich is cold. Do you think I could get a new one?" should work. I mean, it's not like your criticizing their life's work or anything. :stu
> ...


These are pissed off, miserable ****heads. Even if you ask for ketchup, napkins or whatever nicely, which they should already give you, they may give you a dirty look and throw it in the bag with a damn attitude.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> Some guy at a Tim Hortons around here threw his coffee in the face of a 16 year old girl because he thought it was too expensive. What a piece of ****.


That's ****ed up. :lol

That dude needs help. Didn't he know it was too expensive before he actually paid for it? 'Tard.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I eat that cold burger like the filthy ***** I am.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, I was wrong on the details. It wasn't around here at all, but uh, that's beside the point. :b

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/city_r ... ccuse.html


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> Some guy at a Tim Hortons around here threw his coffee in the face of the 16 year old girl at the counter because he thought it was too expensive. What a piece of ****.


No tip?

Anyway, I never complain or send back food. I'd rather eat a lukewarm burger than a McPube Deluxe.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Can I have a McPube Deluxe with an order of Cum-nuggets? Thankyou. Drive-thru.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been known to ask for a replacement. I figure (as others have said) as long as you're nice about it, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm in agreement with just gobbling it down greedily with the fear of getting a loogie burger if I dare complain.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Take it back and replace it please


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I take it out to my car and let it sit under the hood for a five minutes, then I eat it. I've never had the opportunity to try it, actually. =l


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Roberto said:


> I take it out to my car and let it sit under the hood for a five minutes, then I eat it. I've never had the opportunity to try it, actually. =l


Cool. That's the manly way to do it.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

here is a serious question...if you worked at mcdonalds would you actually spit in a complaining customer's food?

probably not many of you would.

what makes you think all or most mcdonalds employees do it?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> I worked at McDonald's some years ago, and when people brought their food in, I never saw anyone spit in customers food. And it's not like the people working there were exactly friendly, they just didn't care. I never got angry when a customer was unhappy with his food, nor did I see my co-workers get angry.
> 
> Anyway, when I'm unhappy with the food I get or the service I get, I usually try and get them to give me extra food. That, or a free meal.





odun said:


> here is a serious question...if you worked at mcdonalds would you actually spit in a complaining customer's food?
> 
> probably not many of you would.
> 
> what makes you think all or most mcdonalds employees do it?


it only takes one incident to cause mayhem


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> it only takes one incident to cause mayhem


so someone is going to be too scared to complain about food because of the outside chance that some 16 year old might spit in it.

sounds irrational to me.

might as well not even go to mcdonalds. there are car wrecks everyday. it could be me today :afr


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

odun said:


> might as well not even go to mcdonalds. there are car wrecks everyday. it could be me today :afr


thats silly. just ride your bike there


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I can't remember the last time I got cold food. If I get fast food it's for lunch, I think you are more likely to get cold food later in the day.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about anyone spitting in it. If you're going to be eating a burger from a fast food joint the loogie is probably one of the least harmful substances you'll actually be consuming.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Damn am I glad I'm vegetarian.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd just eat it unless it tasted bad or something.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

After me & my best friend watched some hidden camera show on tv one night...it had alot of stuff dealing with restaurants-- people spitting in other peoples' food, peeing in coffee, doing uhh--nasty stuff to donuts... one woman even put snot in somebody's coffee...it was disgusting. Really makes you wonder what's in your food. :afr


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Drella said:


> I eat that cold burger like the filthy ***** I am.


Nice.


----------



## Sirscs (Apr 20, 2011)

Drella said:


> I eat that cold burger like the filthy ***** I am.


This made me laugh for a good five minutes. I proceeded to create an account just to comment on the epic-ness.

I would just take the burger home and warm it there since I have a small electric oven that wouldn't make my food all gross and soggy the way it seems to get if I warm things in a microwave.


----------



## callmecharnelle (Apr 17, 2011)

at one time, I wouldve just ate it.
Now though...I'd take it back and get my refund and not even go to that resturant anymore.
=/


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Damn am I glad I'm vegetarian.


lol same

I'd eat the cold food anyway, I'm not brave enough to complain. But I wouldn't go there again that's for sure.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I return it... always... and I talk to a manager about it... I go in and do it face to face... mostly because you can see everything they do at the ones (fast-food) here... so you can watch them make fresh fries (which are my BIGGEST deal)... I can eat a lukewarm burger but NOT fries - I want them to be so hot I have to blow on them to eat them. 

I guess I was in the restaurant business (waitressing) for so long... that it's just one thing I definitely cannot and will not tolerate. In a regular restaurant... I will send things back if it isn't what I ordered or really bad... but I am less likely to send things back for minor stuff (but I will for HAIR, that's just vomit inducing). I'm always VERY nice about it... never rude or arrogant... and I always point out something good with every complaint.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd just eat it. I don't want to create a scene... it's just not worth it. :no


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I've never had that problem when getting fast food. But I rarely get fast food so that's probably why x) Well I'd probably just heat it up in the microwave or something. Or have whoever got me the fast food to return it for me. (I never get fastfood on my own, someone had to have forced me to go grab a burger)


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Rotten ronalds.. meh..

I prefer Subway, its cold and I can see what they're putting in it.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys have some issues with your local restaurants... Most people here even in fast food are usually quite happy to give you whatever you need or replace an improper order. They appologize for forgetting to ask if you need ketchup or napkins. If your order is wrong frequently the manager will come appologize and oversee your new order personally. I've never gotten cold sandwhiches from anywhere. Cold fries is possible and they'll replace the entire container with new if you go tell them their fries are no longer fresh/warm enough.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I eat food cold on purpose regularly. Cold pizza in particular is delicious. As long as the food isn't undercooked, I really couldn't care less about the temperature of it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

meat? vomits


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

> "Eat your cold burger like a filthy animal"












I voted for _"Take it back, ask for replacement food_"

The thread title says at a "burger joint" which I took to mean at a sit-down diner type place where you have waiters and stuff, so in that case I would've said, yes, no question, if it is a cold burger, definitely tell the waiter "this is cold," ask for another, because the expectations at these sitdown places is automatically higher.

BUT now that you specified McDonalds/Burger King, that changes things a bit.

And at first I was thinking this would be a tossup because I'd be giving the food back just as soon as they handed it to me, and that would be awkward, but now that I think about it, I'd have to sit down in the restaurant and _then_ feel that the burger was truly cold, so I'd have some time in between and so if I think of it that way, then yes, I'm thinking that I would say something, I really would, if the burger was truly that cold I would go back and ask for another.. But I mean how cold are we talking here? Cold cold, or not-hot cold? I've never been served cold food at a fast food place before.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I probably wouldn't even notice.

I actually found a suspicious looking brown hair in my Whopper once and just took it out and carried on eating and I still eat at Burger King. I must be mad.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I hate the burgers at burgerking, but omg chicken sandwich so yum. I want one now! why did i click on this thread *sigh*


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Depends on how cold it is. If it is not hot, but still somewhat warm, I'll just eat it. If it tastes like my soft drink is warmer than the burger, then it is going back.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

it's a paddlin' offence tbh


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd be too scared to demand a refund, so eat it cold. And it wouldn't be a burger. The only fast food place i can go to is taco bell cuz i don't eat meat.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll eat it anyway, I don't want to make someone do more work and most likely it's because they're completely busy not because they're plotting evil against me.

If it's fresh from McD's before 2 hours....it's still good to eat maybe not hot it's just fast food though  It's not supposed to be the top priority of luxury eating.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Heh.

I pay money to get good food. If it's cold...that isn't good food. I'd ask for another. It's not like I'm obnoxious about it, but I'm not paying money for cold food.

However, I've always been paranoid about food at the restaurant. My sister was a waitress for a time and I heard stories. I don't want to eat food with nasty things in it.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yourfavestoner said:


> Heh.
> 
> I pay money to get good food. If it's cold...that isn't good food. I'd ask for another. It's not like I'm obnoxious about it, but I'm not paying money for cold food.


Exactly, I mean I'm not going to throw a fit over a McDonalds cheeseburger. It also depends how cold the food is. If it's been sitting there for hours and it's really cold then I'll ask for another one. What bothers me more is when food is messily prepared at restaurants.


----------

